# St Johns Wort ?????



## ferrarihead (Jul 27, 2001)

HAs anyone tried St-Johns Wort???It's supposed to be a replacment for Paxil, but a much lighter version.Any feedback would be appreciated.Thanx in advanceFerrarihead


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I take it every morning. It's great. If I needed I would take it two times a day and get relief. Doesn't help ibs, just my emotions. I have been taking it for about a year. I also take Ativan once in a while. I do NOT take them together. Also, the ginger root I take for my stomch calms my nerves. If I take ginger root and SJW together I feel gooooooooooood.


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

I used to take St John Wort but my Dr. asked me not to because he said that it would interfere with other medications and also if I would have to have any surgery it will mininize the anthesitc used. I guess they are looking into other things about this stuff. I Would let your Dr. know you are taking it and go by his advice.Taffy


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I guess it's down to your own body, I took it for a month and it did absolutely nothing.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While there are some studies that indicate it may help mood, the last I heard the other things that antidepressants do (like blocking pain which is why they are good for IBS as well as other chronic pain problems) it looked like St. John's Wort may not do.It can make you more sensitive to sunlight (UV) so be careful in the sun when taking it.Also you may need to stop taking it for several weeks prior to surgery (I think it may also increase bleeding....a lot of herbs do that so it is not a good thing when they cut you open).K.


----------

